# Buffalo, NY



## cghold111 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have made a couple posts already, but I figured it was time to introduce myself. I have already been warmly welcomed by quite a few members and it has led me to want to be more involved in the forum.

I am the proud mom of two great (but crazy cats), Gambit and Desiree. Gambit is almost two years old (in April) and Des will be one year old in April.

I got both cats from the local SPCA. They are my first cats; I had previously been a dog person and didn't think I would like cats as much as I do. I couldn't have dogs in my apartment so I got a cat and have been in love ever since.

Gambit is my "special" cat, costing my girlfriend and I $2,000 in vet bills for swallowing some things he wasn't supposed to. He also suffers from urinary stuff, has had a cold (after Des came from the shelter with it), has had scabs on his skin from what we think were fleas, and has recurrent bloody poop. 

Desiree on the other hand is a crrrraaaaaazzzzy lil lady. She is a black long hair and looks like of funny (I can't even see her at night) but is the softest cat I have ever felt. She loves water and being in the shower with me but is just as lovable as her older brother.

They get along fairly well, although sometimes I think they just tolerate each other. It took Gambit a while to get used to another cat but now he cleans her all the time, chases her, and deals with her eating his food. Overall we have never had a problem with them fighting badly, just in the ways that siblings always do. 

As for myself (wow this is long) I am a 24 year old law student, my girlfriend and I live in downtown Buffalo in a great little apartment that wouldn't be the same without the crazy kids running around.

I am going to post pictures in the forum now - it is so hard to pick cuz they all look great to me!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome! So glad you found how wonderful cats can be- careful, as you know they are like potato chips, and hard to stop bringing them home.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You've got some sweet kitties there


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome!  I think this is the first time I heard of a cat taking a shower! She really is special.


----------

